

Deep Image: Scaling Up Image Recognition - Sharma
http://arxiv.org/abs/1501.02876

======
Aeolus98
I don't understand why they included the butterfly synchronization model at
all compared to the lazy update one, the latter is far faster, especially when
you have raw access to GPU raw memory.

------
tdicola
Wow looking at some of the images and what their setup recognized them as, I
am really impressed. The bathtub in particular is pretty amazing.

~~~
nharada
Agreed, I had to zoom in to figure out what I was looking at. The woman on a
tricycle is also pretty good, I thought she was crouching at first glance.

------
woodchuck64
How soon before GoogLeNet roars back into first?

~~~
smhx
googlenet already has 5.5%, they published it at a bay area meetup, but did
not officially publish the numbers yet!

